# Insights on which enneagram type is the most and least numerous?



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

According to psychological research, enneagram types have strong correlation with Big 5 traits, e.g. 6 is low emotional stability (high neuroticism) and low openness, 8 is low neuroticism low agreeableness and high conscientiousness. According to a research of 3.577 million American residents, the most numerous combination of Big 5 traits are Neoac, nEOAC and NeOac. Upper letter stands for higher score than the average, lower letter stands for lower score than the average. 

Therefore, there are huge amounts of high neuroticism low openness people, which are probably type 6. We can conclude that 6 is the most numerous enneagram type. nEOAC is probably enneagram 3, NeOac is mostly 5 and some 4. nEoAC is mostly 6, and some 3 and 2. neoAC is mostly 1, maybe some 9. NeoaC is 1 and 6. NEOac is 3 and 2.

The least numerous Big 5 combinations are NEoAc, NEOAC, NEOAc and NEoAC. NEoAc is tritype 26x. NEOAC is 26x and 21x.

My conclusion is that 6 is even more numerous than I thought, 9 is probably rarer than I thought. 4 is actually not the rarest type, as there are quite a lot of high neuroticism high openness people. The rarest types are 2 and 8, especially 278. The true population proportion ranking of enneagram types would look like: 6>3>5>1>9>4>7>8>2. The most numerous tritypes are 631, 639, 649 and 641. The rarest tritypes are probably 278, 258 and 874.

_3-6-9 - The Citizen

This tritype would be most characterized by being influenced by their society. They usually embody everything that their society is. They need to adapt in order to relieve tension and stress.

-Primary types(3, 6, 9), I don't think the order is even significant, or it can fluctuate, because what defines them is their relation to their core center

[by timeless:] You'll hear that 3-6-9 is the most common tritype. I believe that this is true, but this is no quirk of the enneagram, nor is it random chance. _

Yeah, 639 and 631 sound like the most average Joe... On a side note, I think the American stock market demonstrates strong 6 and 3 traits. The noise traders are investing as a *social activity*, comparing and showing off their success stories on places like wallstreetbet. Investors are also prone to panicky overreaction or overconfident delayed reaction towards important news, which is very 6-ish. The rise of thematic and ethical investing ETFs reflect the 1-ish pursuit of moralism.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Ideally; 3, 6, 9 should be the most common among people at large.

If I were to create my own theory I would say; 6 > 3 > 9 > 2 > 7 > 1 > 8 > 4 > 5


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Looking at your graphs.

Interesting.

If we translate this then we get;
(Lower = Weak correlation, Higher = Strong correlation)

9 = INFP-A
1 = ISxJ-T
2 = ENFx-a
3 = EntJ-a
4 = INxP-T
5 = INTx-t
6 = eSxx-T
7 = ENtP-A
8 = ENTJ-A

Actual translation to rough translation;

Neoac = (ISTP-T) ⟶ 6 / eSxx
nEOAC = (ENFJ-A) ⟶ 2 / ENFx or 8 / ENTJ or 3 / EntJ
NeOac = (INTP-T) ⟶ 4 / INxP
nEoAC = (ESFJ-A) ⟶ 3 / EntJ
neoAC = (ISFJ-A) ⟶ 1 / ISxJ or 6 / eSxx
NeoaC = (ISTJ-T) ⟶ 1 / ISxJ
NEOac = (ENTP-T) ⟶ 7/ ENtP

If we go by this rough estimation then type 5 and 9 should be the rarest by population, and the rest being fairly common.

On a side note, interesting that in USA the ISTP and ENFJ types are the most common in their population.

If I go by my OCEAN scores then I am; nEOaC, which is just below the line; or NEOaC, which is one of the lowest.

The lowest scores of this graph are;


neOAc = INFP-A
NeOAC = INFJ-T
NEoaC = ESTJ-T
NEoAc = ESFP-T
NEoAC = ESFJ-T
NEOaC = ENTJ-T
NEOAc = ENFP-T
NEOAC = ENFJ-T

Interesting how the rarest are basically just all the Extroverts that are Neurotic, perhaps there's a natural connection between High Extroversion and Low Neuroticism. To me, this makes sense, since Extroverts are more naturally inclined to focus their energy on the external and less on the internal; thus they are least likely to be aware if they are Neurotic or not.

neoac (ISTP-A) = 9
Neoac (ISTP-T) = 6
nEoac (ESTP-A) = 7
NEoac (ESTP-T) = 6
neoaC (ISTJ-A) = 1 or 6
NeoaC (ISTJ-T) = 1 or 6
nEoaC (ESTJ-A) = 3
NEoaC (ESTJ-T) = 3 or 6
neOac (INTP-A) = 5
NeOac (INTP-T) = 4 or 5
nEOac (ENTP-A) = 7
NEOac (ENTP-T) = 7
neOaC (INTJ-A) = 5
NeOaC (INTJ-T) = 5
nEOaC (ENTJ-A) = 3 or 8
NEOaC (ENTJ-T) = 3
neoAc (ISFP-A) = 9
NeoAc (ISFP-T) = 4 or 9
nEoAc (ESFP-A) = 2
NEoAc (ESFP-T) = 2 or 6
neoAC (ISFJ-A) = 1
NeoAC (ISFJ-T) = 1
nEoAC (ESFJ-A) = 2
NEoAC (ESFJ-T) = 6
neOAc (INFP-A) = 4
NeOAc (INFP-T) = 4
nEOAc (ENFP-A) = 2 or 7
NEOAc (ENFP-T) = 2
neOAC (INFJ-A) = None
NeOAC (INFJ-T) = 4
nEOAC (ENFJ-A) = 2
NEOAC (ENFJ-T) = 2

1 = ISTJ, ISFJ
2 = ESFP, ESFJ, ENFP, ENFJ
3 = ESTJ, ENTJ
4 = INTP, ISFP, INFP, INFJ
5 = INTP, INTJ
6 = ISTP, ESTP, ISTJ, ESTJ, ESFP, ESFJ
7 = ESTP, ENTP, ENFP
8 = ENTJ
9 = ISTP, ISFP

1; strong ISFJ and ISTJ; medium ESFJ and ESTJ (SJ)
2; strong ENFP and ENFJ; medium ESFP and ENFP (EF)
3; strong ENTJ; medium ESTJ; weak ESTP and ENTP (ET)
4; strong INFP and INTP; medium INFJ and INTJ (IN)
5; strong INTJ and INTP (INT)
6; strong ESTJ, ESFJ, ESTP, and ESFP; medium ISTJ, ISFJ, ISTP, and ISFP (S)
7; strong ENTP and ENFP (ENP)
8; strong ENTJ; medium ENTP (ENT)
9; strong ISFP; medium ISTP (ISP)


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Enneagram 6 are primarily SJs and SJs are the largest portion of the population.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Eset said:


> Ideally; 3, 6, 9 should be the most common among people at large.
> 
> If I were to create my own theory I would say; 6 > 3 > 9 > 2 > 7 > 1 > 8 > 4 > 5


I agree that 6 and 3 are by far the most numerous types, but 5 is definitely not the rarest type. 5 is basically high openness low extroversion low agreeableness, xeOax is very numerous especially NeOac. This suggests that a very large amount of people are prone to stress and negative emotions, they are open to new experiences but probably procrastinating and bad at socialising. 

Last year I read somewhere that 5 is proportionately the fourth largest group. Most 5s are not academics, they are probably just ordinary people who are a bit more introverted and 'hard to approach'.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Also, just making another association.

If I am nEOaC/NEOaC, then that would suggest my core type is either 3 or 8 if we were to match the scores.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't found a noticeable trend.


----------



## eyelessshiver (May 4, 2016)

Eset said:


> Ideally; 3, 6, 9 should be the most common among people at large.
> 
> If I were to create my own theory I would say; 6 > 3 > 9 > 2 > 7 > 1 > 8 > 4 > 5


This isn't far off of my experience. I imagine it depends on the population, culture, etc. In my experience, it goes something like: 6, 9, 3, 7, 2, 1, 8, 4, 5. The middle group (7, 2, 1) I feel could almost be rearranged, or at least the numbers are pretty close. I definitely see more 9s than 3s, though. I figure this makes sense evolutionarily as well. Since we can't all be big successes, 3 won't be as ubiquitous as 6 and 9, which I see all over the place (6 and 9 being the most readily affiliative types). 6 and 9 together seem to make up more than half the population, at least around here (in the USA).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

OswaldS said:


> View attachment 878761
> 
> View attachment 878763
> 
> ...


So you're using Big 5 to determine how prevalent each enneagram type is?


----------

